#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  IK stel mij beschikbaar ben een geleerde raqi en ik wil alle moslim helpen inshallah te genezen

## samiralady2013

Ik help moslims met gezondheidsklachten te verminderen, ik haal sihr weg door roqia shari3a, doe ook hyjama, ik behandel mijn patinten met heel veel zorg tot dat zij inshallah genezen. ik ben ervaren 
U kunt met mij contact opnemen op 06-85809368

----------


## taher7

ma sha allah

----------


## Planwest

Ok dan mooi

----------

